# Solved: Missing contacts list in Outlook 2003



## TassieBob (Mar 24, 2007)

In Outlook 2003 when forwarding, replying or a new email when I go to insert addresses using the To button I get an error message that "The address list could not be displayed. The Contacts folder associated with this address list could not be opened; it may have been moved or deleted, or you do not have permissions..........." If I go to Contacts in Outlook 2003 all my contacts and addresses are there, even adding a new contact does not appear in the 'Select Names' drop down list. Hope you can help.http://images.techguy.org/icon/icon8.gif
Angry


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/319901


----------

